# NAB Criticizes XM's Traffic/Weather Move



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio's plans to roll out a traffic and weather service have roiled the relationship between the company and the National Association of Broadcasters.

During the holidays, both XM and NAB announced an agreement concerning the operation of repeaters supporting satellite radio, proposing to restrict their use only to support the complete programming slate transmitted by satellite. (Story: http://www.skyreport.com/viewskyreport.cfm?ReleaseID=1281). NAB President Eddie Fritts said XM's move to provide traffic and weather information, services announced this week at CES, "violates the spirit of a terrestrial repeater agreement" recently negotiated between the sides.

"XM Satellite Radio's announcement to provide weather and traffic reports to select major markets represents an appalling back-door attempt to bypass the FCC's intent to limit satellite radio to a national service only," Fritts said.

He added, "NAB will explore the legality of XM offering this program service. But there is no doubt the 175 million daily listeners of local radio stations know that the best and most reliable source for news, school closings, and weather and traffic alerts continues to be their local broadcasters."

In response to the NAB comments, XM's Chance Patterson said, "There is no regulatory issue here. We are well within our rights to deliver this compelling, nationwide service."

Patterson said the traffic/weather service - delivered nationally - will debut in March.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, local radio. PBBBBBT! (Raspberry sound)

Once traffic reports show up, they just removed the last reason to switch to regular radio occasionally.

Toodles! (daintily waves white hanky goodbye)


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

NAB crybabies!

They don't "own" traffic or weather reports. l
Local radio has done itself in and the NAB can't really defend it.

Listening to XM is like listening to radio as it used to be in its prime.

Radio is still good for me for NPR and PRI, but I gave up on major listening in the car way before XM. I use audiobooks through an MP3 player for long drives or just listewn to NPR for short drives.


----------

